# More Canon RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2021)

> Canon will be announcing the Canon RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro very soon, as we now see Canon marketing leaks ahead of the official announcement.
> The Canon RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro will launch at $1399 USD.
> Here is some official information from Canon regarding the RF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro.
> World’s First Medium Telephoto Macro Lens with a Maximum Magnification of 1.4x
> The RF100mm F2.8 L MACRO IS USM Lens is the world’s first medium telephoto AF Macro lens with a maximum magnification ratio of 1.4x. At its minimum focusing distance of 0.26m, the RF100mm F2.8 L MACRO IS USM is capable of capturing detailed images while being remarkably versatile in operation. Whether capturing details of food, jewelry, or traditional macro shots, the RF100mm F2.8 L MACRO IS USM...



Continue reading...


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 13, 2021)

Well done Canon!
This is a desirable macro lens, with an enviable list of specifications:
- 1.4x magnification (useful for even greater close-up detail)
- spherical aberration control (which I had guessed in the original post about this lens - as I understood it would impact bokeh)
- 5.5 stops of optical image stabilisation (combined with Canon's IBIS can achieve 8 stops in total!)
- expected impressive optical quality, sturdy build quality and great handling.... (pretty much a given on these)

I love my EF 100mm IS L macro, which I use extensively for macro photography, but also find it incredibly powerful as a portrait & event lens.
My intention was to keep the EF 100mm IS L macro for mirrorless (with the EF-RF adapter)... however this RF version may tempt me to go 'all RF'... and lighten my back pocket just another... bit.... more.....

Brave Canon, bravo! 

PJ


----------



## john1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

I am very impressed on this lens and am also impressed that Canon kept the price within reason at <$1500. The 1.4x magnification and adjustable SA were the two features that really stood out for me.


----------



## t.linn (Apr 14, 2021)

This lens looks fantastic! I believe the original rumor listed the magnification ratio as 1:1.4 but, if I'm understanding this latest info correctly, it is actually 1.4:1. Everything about this lens sounds great. I'm curious about its weight.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like they are intending the SA control as a alternative to "defocus-smoothing"? If SA is undercorrected, the background has softer bokeh balls, and the foreground harsher, and vice versa. Or probably I have that backwards. That could be a similar effect to the DS version of the 85L, but without the loss of transmission. Seems odd - why put it on this lens instead of a portrait lens? (not that a 100 macro can't double as a portrait lens).


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 14, 2021)

> Seems odd - why put it on this lens instead of a portrait lens?


As I speculated in the other thread, creative use of this combined with focus stacking could enable creating macro images with both sides of the focal plane silky-smooth (or bubble-bokey if that's what you want) while keeping the parts in focus neutrally corrected for optimal IQ.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Apr 14, 2021)

When I read that I could could get 8-stops of IS with my R5, my pre-order-trigger-finger started to twitch. Then I remembered that with my EF 100, the shorter the subject distance from the camera, the lesser the Image Stabilizer effect will be... At close to 1:1 macro distances the IS is effectively only about a stop or two... It sure would be nice to get some more detailed specifications on the RF 100's IS capabilities, but I might have to wait for the hands-on reviews... Does anybody have a guess what the real-world Image Stabilization would be at macro distances?


----------



## hollybush (Apr 14, 2021)

Before people get too carried away, remember that internal-focussing macro lenses (where the barrel does not extend) typically reduce their focal length quite a lot as you focus closer. That in turn reduces your working distance, which can make lighting the subject harder.

Also, calling 100mm a "medium telephoto" is a bit of a stretch, which I suppose was included because there was already some lens that went to 1.4 magnification at 50mm or similar short tele length. (I don't know of any, though,)


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 14, 2021)

hollybush said:


> Before people get too carried away, remember that internal-focussing macro lenses (where the barrel does not extend) typically reduce their focal length quite a lot as you focus closer. That in turn reduces your working distance, which can make lighting the subject harder.
> 
> Also, calling 100mm a "medium telephoto" is a bit of a stretch, which I suppose was included because there was already some lens that went to 1.4 magnification at 50mm or similar short tele length. (I don't know of any, though,)



Probably a good time to note that with a 67mm filter thread, the RF 100mm will be compatible with all of the same macro lights that the MP-E and 100mm macro are, with the existing 67mm adapter for the macro lights.

I can totally see the MT-26EX-RT being huge for this new lens and its 1.4x magnification.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder if teleconverter works with this?


----------



## Berowne (Apr 14, 2021)

pape2 said:


> I wonder if teleconverter works with this?


I think not, this would have been mentioned.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 14, 2021)

hollybush said:


> Before people get too carried away, remember that internal-focussing macro lenses (where the barrel does not extend) typically reduce their focal length quite a lot as you focus closer. That in turn reduces your working distance, which can make lighting the subject harder.
> [..]


The Canon EF100mm macro lenses are 67-ish mm at MFD, I wonder what the RF will be at 1.4:1. The MT24/26-EX lights with diffusers are great for getting light in between the lens and subject, albeit heavy.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 14, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> The Canon EF100mm macro lenses are 67-ish mm at MFD, I wonder what the RF will be at 1.4:1. The MT24/26-EX lights with diffusers are great for getting light in between the lens and subject, albeit heavy.


The Canon Japan youtube clip mentions that they tried to minimize focus-breathing and include a sample video. So I'm curious how far down that extends, to 1:1 or even 1.4:1?


----------



## David the street guy (Apr 16, 2021)

pj1974 said:


> Well done Canon!
> This is a desirable macro lens, with an enviable list of specifications:
> - 1.4x magnification (useful for even greater close-up detail)
> - spherical aberration control (which I had guessed in the original post about this lens - as I understood it would impact bokeh)
> ...


I simply love my EF 100mm, I use it mostly for portraits or to isolate a subject from a small crowd or a busy context.

I wonder, however, if the RF version will be even better than the EF version, or if the only advantage would be to ditch the adapter, thus lightly reducing it's bulkiness.

David


----------



## Dockland (Apr 17, 2021)

David the street guy said:


> I simply love my EF 100mm, I use it mostly for portraits or to isolate a subject from a small crowd or a busy context.
> 
> I wonder, however, if the RF version will be even better than the EF version, or if the only advantage would be to ditch the adapter, thus lightly reducing it's bulkiness.
> 
> David



It doesn't have UD coating, the EF version has some CA. I hope this will be improved on the RF.


----------



## bdeutsch (Apr 18, 2021)

Can't wait to see the spherical aberration control in practice. My next camera is certainly going to be RF mount so I can start using some of these new lenses.


Deutsch Photography: NYC’s Top Corporate, Executive and Actor Headshot Photographer NYC


----------



## Ruined (Apr 19, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Probably a good time to note that with a 67mm filter thread, the RF 100mm will be compatible with all of the same macro lights that the MP-E and 100mm macro are, with the existing 67mm adapter for the macro lights.
> 
> I can totally see the MT-26EX-RT being huge for this new lens and its 1.4x magnification.


Speaking of which it will be interesting to see what renders better, the RF 100mm or the MP-E. My money is still on the MP-E based on the performance of the old 100mm but we will see with the new mag ratio


----------



## Ruined (Apr 19, 2021)

bdeutsch said:


> Can't wait to see the spherical aberration control in practice. My next camera is certainly going to be RF mount so I can start using some of these new lenses.
> 
> Deutsch Photography: NYC’s Top Corporate, Executive and Actor Headshot Photographer NYC


This would not be the first Canon lens with this btw. I owned the 135mm f/2.8 Soft Focus which also had spherical aberration control; I thought I would really like it because I like the rendering of the 50mm f/1.2L, but in practice the spherical aberration control of that lens led to really weird artifacts beyond what you'd imagine (especially on highlights). Hopefully this one is different in that regard.


----------



## canonmike (Jun 1, 2021)

Sharlin said:


> As I speculated in the other thread, creative use of this combined with focus stacking could enable creating macro images with both sides of the focal plane silky-smooth (or bubble-bokey if that's what you want) while keeping the parts in focus neutrally corrected for optimal IQ.


Would like to see this technique in practice.......sounds interesting..


----------

